# tank stand too big for my tank



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I just picked up a tank stand, and when i got home, i realized it was too large for my tank. Its a metal stand so it has openings at the top with a middle brace, the stand is 24" by 12.75" and my tank is a standard 10 gal. I was wondering if i could just put a piece of ply-wood on the top of the stand to create a "shelf", would that be enough to support the tank? are there any other possible solutions?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

jon021 said:


> I was wondering if i could just put a piece of ply-wood on the top of the stand to create a "shelf", would that be enough to support the tank? are there any other possible solutions?


This should be fine.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> This should be fine.


for aesthetic purposes, does sheet metal come in thick enough pieces to be able to support a tank?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

never mind, just got a quote on some sheet metal - wayy too expensive


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

jon021 said:


> never mind, just got a quote on some sheet metal - wayy too expensive


See if you can find a piece of wood from an old (broken) table or something. Even particle board should be fine, since it is a 10g tank.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> See if you can find a piece of wood from an old (broken) table or something. Even particle board should be fine, since it is a 10g tank.


I think thats what i'm gonna do, my dad has a ton of scrap wood lying around, i just need to paint it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Just buy a bigger tank that will fit the stand. Then if you get the wood you can put it on the bottom and put the 10 gallon there. 

Then you can get more fish!


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Just buy a bigger tank that will fit the stand. Then if you get the wood you can put it on the bottom and put the 10 gallon there.
> 
> Then you can get more fish!


i wish i could, but my mom's already freaking out about me setting up another tank


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Just buy a bigger tank that will fit the stand. Then if you get the wood you can put it on the bottom and put the 10 gallon there.
> 
> Then you can get more fish!


That's a great idea lol. I second that!


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Just buy a single piece of 2x4 $5. Cut it up. Stain it/Paint it or cover it up with something to make it aesthetic. 
/cheers


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

When particle board gets wet it becomes soft and flexible. And let's face it. You will spill some water at some point. Under the weight (100+ pounds) of a 10 gallon that could spell disaster. 

DO NOT USE particle board. Plywood makes a much safer choice.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Many of the stands you get are made of particle board. Just coat it well(paint or wrap) and clean up spills ASAP.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Aquatic Designs said:


> When particle board gets wet it becomes soft and flexible. And let's face it. You will spill some water at some point. Under the weight (100+ pounds) of a 10 gallon that could spell disaster.
> 
> DO NOT USE particle board. Plywood makes a much safer choice.


yea i figured particle board wouldn't be a great idea, i think i have some plywood in the garage. Any type of paint you would reccommend for waterproofing? I'm planning on painting the wood black to match the metal stand.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

ya I know the cheap stand are made of particle board. Do you think there could be a reason? Maybe to sell more stands over the years due to stand getting wet. Just because they make something doesn't mean it's good. 

I have used tremclad for years on my wood stands. it has good adhesion without using primer and it coats thick. Seals the wood so water does not penetrate. Make sure you put a few coats.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Aquatic Designs said:


> ya I know the cheap stand are made of particle board. Do you think there could be a reason? Maybe to sell more stands over the years due to stand getting wet. Just because they make something doesn't mean it's good.
> 
> I have used tremclad for years on my wood stands. it has good adhesion without using primer and it coats thick. Seals the wood so water does not penetrate. Make sure you put a few coats.


You're probably right about the particle board stands, its also alot cheaper for the manufacturers. I purposely looked for a metal stand because i've seen how flimsy some of those "furniture stands" are. I saw those stingray stands from big als, and i just wouldn't trust those, especially around my younger cousins. Do you use the tremclad in the spray cans or just regular paint?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Regular paint. You can ask anyone who has purchased a stingray stand what happened over the course of time. I would never use particle board or mdf for a stand. But its the material of choice in the aquarium stand world.

The way they see it is 80% of people who buy a fish tank are out of the hobby within a year. Why make stuff to last longer then that.

Its unfortunate but with many people looking to spend very little and most retail box store doing little to educate the consumer. That's what happens. I don't know of a single store you could go to and get real wood stands. Some smaller shops can get a custom order from a cabinet maker they may know. But there is nothing from any aquarium manufacturers. I think Miracles still has a manufacturer making some custom stuff but it's still made to order.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

FYI I'm in the process of selling two stands. The real wood one had a 25 gallon on it for 18 years. The fake wood one had a 10 gallon on it for 2 years.

Here are the links:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/fuo/1598267475.html
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/fuo/1594046405.html

Both have closed lower sections that will keep all your aquarium stuff out of sight!


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

characinfan said:


> FYI I'm in the process of selling two stands. The real wood one had a 25 gallon on it for 18 years. The fake wood one had a 10 gallon on it for 2 years.
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer characinfan, but i got this metal stand for a really good price - 10$ and its a double tier so i'm probably gonna stick with it. I'm gonna go ahead and just cut some plywood, paint it and put it over the frame.


----------

